# Trulock 20 ga. Federal Heavyweight #7's Choke



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone patterned their gun with this choke?

Darrell


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

I think its too new.. I have seen where some folks have tried it in the 12 gauge and the results have been impressive for the FCW.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought one last year.  I got the Trulock Precision Hunter EF and it is wicked.  I read reviews in ChuckHawks and then purchased it.  I have no doubt that any turkey in range will not leave under it's own power.


----------



## MKW (Feb 11, 2013)

I shot one in my Benelli M1 20ga for at least one whole season with the Fed 7s. Shot 155-163 at 40yrds. I switched to a JellyHead cause it shot a little better. The Trulock is a great choke.

Mike


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

MKW said:


> I shot one in my Benelli M1 20ga for at least one whole season with the Fed 7s. Shot 155-163 at 40yrds. I switched to a JellyHead cause it shot a little better. The Trulock is a great choke.
> 
> Mike



You did not have the one specifically designed for the FCW


----------



## MKW (Feb 11, 2013)

No, I guess it wasn't, but it had no ports and no wad strippers, so I guess it was kinda built for the Feds even if that wasn't the intent.

Mike


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 11, 2013)

MKW said:


> I shot one in my Benelli M1 20ga for at least one whole season with the Fed 7s. Shot 155-163 at 40yrds. I switched to a JellyHead cause it shot a little better. The Trulock is a great choke.
> 
> Mike



Mike
With those numbers I would never look back.

Johndoe


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

They just came out with this particular choke.  I ordered one along with 20 boxes of Federal Heavyweight #7's.  I hope y'all are right about the Heavyweight's.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2013)

20 boxes? Dang bro....


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 11, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> 20 boxes? Dang bro....



homie dont play.
thats why i keep him around.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 11, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> 20 boxes? Dang bro....




Homie be shootin lots a Turkey......


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 11, 2013)

he shoots AT lots a turkeys


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 12, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> he shoots AT lots a turkeys



  I'm not even going to be hunting with this gun.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 12, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> 20 boxes? Dang bro....



I may know someone that order aboout 60 boxes or so a few years back when the word got out they were going to stop making a certain kind of shell.  Give em heck Darrell

As for the choke, I didn't realize they started making a new choke this year.  If it is better than the one I bought it will be awesome!


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought I was ballin' ordering 10 boxes.  I bow to the 20 box king and the 60 box emperor


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought I was doing something with my 10 box order too!! Pssshhh guess not!


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 12, 2013)

What choke is it? I was on trulocks site and they have a bunch of different models what is the name of yours?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 12, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> What choke is it? I was on trulocks site and they have a bunch of different models what is the name of yours?



They talk about the choke at the bottom of this page.  You have to call to order it though.  The price shipped with tax was $65.65.

http://www.trulockchokes.com/turkey-hunting-c-3.php?osCsid=d1c1216015f382a7c6b6eb5ad41e6804


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info , my mad max POA to POI is way off. Either am going to switch or go to a sight.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the choke yesterday.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Feb 15, 2013)

I know Scott Trulock well.  One of the nicest guys you can meet.  I shoot a SBE 2 and he fit me with the choke I needed.  I shoot Trulock Chokes in all of my guns.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2013)

SC Hunter said:


> Let us know how it shoots!



I will do.  It will be a couple of weeks before I get to shoot it.  Dang work!


----------



## BigPimpin (May 9, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I will do.  It will be a couple of weeks before I get to shoot it.  Dang work!



How did you like this choke?  im thinking about one for my new M2 with the HW7's.


----------

